# Download Dialog startet nicht



## KS (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte eine Datei downloaden lassen wenn jemand einen link anklickt. Die Datei wird per Servlet zusammengestellt. Das problemchen allerdings ist, dass mein Browser nun jedesmal ne neue Seite aufschlägt und den Inhalt der Datei darin darstellt, anstatt den Download Dialog zu starten. 

Den MIME Type "application/octet-stream" habe ich gesetzt.
Den Header "attachement; filename="test.zip"" habe ich gesetzt.

Nun, kennt jemand dieses verhalten. 

Gruss
ks


----------



## The_S (11. Dez 2007)

Versuchs mal damit

http://forum.chip.de/java-delphi-pascal/java-servlet-524902.html


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2007)

Danke aber das funktioniert nicht. Ich arbeite mit Ajax und ich nehme an, dass der Browser durch die von Ajax übermittelten Daten nicht begreift dass der Header sich geändert hat. Daher müsste ich eine neue Seite aufrufen oder was ähnliches, damit die neue Seite den Header liesst und begreift, dass ich nun nicht mehr Daten anzeigen, sondern Downloaden möchte.

Ich habe das ganze nun so ähnlich gelöst. Ein riesiger Workaround. Hoffe dass vieleicht in Zukunft jemand das Problem kennt und doch noch eine elegantere Lösung aufzeigen kann.

Gruss
KS


----------

